# Hp psc 1210 printer issue

## Gruntboy50

Have installed a HP PSC-1210 and i have been having a horrible time getting it to run.  This is what i have done

```

USE="ppds ppd"  emerge hpij

USE="libusb" emerge hpoj

emerge cups

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

```

Did all of that in that order and then ran

```

ptal-init setup

```

  My printer was recognized just fine and was installed via the ptal interface

The next step that i did was to start up cups  and then go into cups via the localhost:631 interface.  I installed the printer via the ptal connection, then i selected a HP printer and used the ppd file installed from the hpij driver.  

Up to this point the printer recognizes fine in cups, but everytime i try and print a test page it goes to the queue and then immediately aborts.  The end result is a frustrated me, and printer that still doesnt print.  Anyone have anysucces, any suggestions.  I have followed the how to hp document closely and still cant figure whats up

Help me........please..Last edited by Gruntboy50 on Sun Oct 24, 2004 5:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gruntboy50

any one?

----------

## Gruntboy50

someone please?

----------

## dilandau

i can print the testpage and textfiles and webpages from mozilla. printing an image from gimp results in 10% or so done, then the printer stops and gives no more sign of life to the computer unless i turn it off and on again.

----------

## oisch

Don't you need a ppd file from http://www.linuxprinting.org/

I put mine here:

/etc/cups/ppd/hppsc950.ppd

Did this a long time ago, so I don't really remember what steps were required to make it work... sorry.

----------

## dilandau

i put mine (from the url you mention) into /usr/share/cups/model/ as instrcuted by teh howto on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_hpoj_/_CUPS under "setup cups". i just noted that there is also a similar file in /etc/cups/ppd/psc1110.ppd

that is tha name i entered for the printer in ptal-setup. that file seems to be a copy of the one i placed to  /usr/share/cups/model/ though it differs some bytes in lenght. for gimp i have set the path to the file in /usr/share/... and i leave it as it is unless i understand what and why this is done so (and how i can get safely rid of all those pdd files that i dont need).

oh, i changed the file that gimp uses to the one in /etc and the problem is still the same.

/var/log/cups/error_log:   no clue whats wrong as far i can undestand it.

```
D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:20 +0100] [Job 40] JCL: <job data> 

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:20 +0100] [Job 40] 

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:20 +0100] [Job 40] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:20 +0100] [Job 40] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:20 +0100] [Job 40] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:20 +0100] [Job 40] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:20 +0100] [Job 40] LANG = "en"

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:20 +0100] [Job 40] are supported and installed on your system.

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:20 +0100] [Job 40] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:20 +0100] [Job 40] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=deskjet 3320' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=1' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:21 +0100] [Job 40] 0 %%Trailer

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:21 +0100] [Job 40] Saw Trailer!

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:21 +0100] [Job 40] Saw EOF!

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:21 +0100] [Job 40] 

D [13/Dec/2004:19:22:21 +0100] [Job 40] Closing renderer
```

----------

## Koradji

edit: resolved in post below

I'm trying to set up one of these at the moment.

Following http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

I have printing the CUPS test page working fine for the HP 1210

Oddly 

```

# cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 

```

Did not work at all.

I'm using hpijs

I have not emerged hpoj, it doesn't compile.

I don't know what ptal is.

Scanning, is being difficult.

following

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_USB_Scanner

I get to 

```

bash-2.05b# sane-find-scanner 

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [Hewlett-Packard], product=0x2f11 [psc 1200 series]) at libusb:002:009

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

bash-2.05b# scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

And xsane tells me no scanners. 

So i need to get hpoj to compile.

Or?

```
/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3945: undefined reference to `usb_init'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xbe5a): In function `UsbMgr::llioGlob()':

/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3959: undefined reference to `usb_find_busses'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xbe5f):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3960: undefined reference to `usb_find_devices'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xbe75):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3964: undefined reference to `usb_busses'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xc086): In function `UsbMgr::libusbFindDevice(char*, unsigned int, char*, unsigned int, int, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:4031: undefined reference to `usb_busses'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xc973): In function `UsbMgr::llioGetDeviceID(int*)':

/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3749: undefined reference to `usb_open'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xc9b6):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3753: undefined reference to `usb_claim_interface'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xca41):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3743: undefined reference to `usb_close'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xca99):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:4301: undefined reference to `usb_control_msg'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xcaaa):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3743: undefined reference to `usb_close'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xd17e): In function `UsbMgr::llioSetProtocol(ExMgr::ExInterface)':

/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3749: undefined reference to `usb_open'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xd1c4):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3753: undefined reference to `usb_claim_interface'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xd253):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3743: undefined reference to `usb_close'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xd28c):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:4551: undefined reference to `usb_set_altinterface'

ExMgr.o(.text+0xd42c): In function `UsbMgr::llioSetChannel(ExMgr::ExInterface, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:4596: undefined reference to `usb_control_msg'

ExMgr.o(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZN6UsbMgr10_llioWriteEN5ExMgr11ExInterfaceEPKhii+0x44): In function `UsbMgr::_llioWrite(ExMgr::ExInterface, unsigned char const*, int, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3823: undefined reference to `usb_bulk_write'

ExMgr.o(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZN6UsbMgr10_llioWriteEN5ExMgr11ExInterfaceEPKhii+0xda):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3844: undefined reference to `usb_bulk_write'

ExMgr.o(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZN6UsbMgr9_llioReadEN5ExMgr11ExInterfaceEPhii+0x3b): In function `UsbMgr::_llioRead(ExMgr::ExInterface, unsigned char*, int, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3814: undefined reference to `usb_bulk_read'

ExMgr.o(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZN6UsbMgr9llioResetEv+0x1d): In function `UsbMgr::llioReset()':

/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3743: undefined reference to `usb_close'

ExMgr.o(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZN6UsbMgr9llioResetEv+0x3e):/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd/ExMgr.cpp:3743: undefined reference to `usb_close'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

distcc[22919] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

make[1]: *** [ptal-mlcd] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/mlcd'

make: *** [just_compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-print/hpoj-0.91-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 45, Exitcode 2

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Help, suggestions, please?

Or, should i try the hplip driver instead?Last edited by Koradji on Sun Apr 03, 2005 4:00 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Koradji

More forum hunting found https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=238774

which tells me the libusb version doesn't work with hpoj

I put dev-libs/libusb ~x86 in my /etc/portage/package.keywords

libusb 0.1.10a compiled once i changed to very basic cflags, i don't know which the problem was.

hpoj then compiled fine.

then i need to recompile xsane, which i also unmasked in package.keywords (media-gfx/xsane ~x86)

So now, scanimage -L finds a scanner :)

```

 bash-2.05b# scanimage -L

device `hpoj:mlc:usb:psc_1200_series' is a Hewlett-Packard psc 1200 series multi-function peripheral

bash-2.05b# 

```

And xsane seems to work fine for scanning :)

----------

## pk_volt

Hi

I have the exact same printer and followed the same gentoo printing guide.

I remember that I also couldn't get the cat test page command to work, but i was able to get the printer to print files after folloiwng the guide.

----------

## Koradji

Old PC died. Moved the scanner to a new PC. having much trouble getting it set up following the wiki articles.

The problems seemed to be familiar to me. But i couldn't work out what to do.

Searching the forums, i found someone had nicely posted my exact same problem, and how they solved it. And it was me.

So now i'm laughing much at myself.

edit

I stopped laughing

With hpoj installed, started, and uncommented, i still can't get it to work.

Scanimage -L takes a minute or so, before not finding anything.

Will update when i work it out.

The instructions at 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_USB_Scanner

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_hpoj_/_CUPS

may need some work.

edit again

But, it seems that i fixed the problem by random fiddling. running ptal-init setup again, shifting the ports, updated kernel (at same time as checking i had scsi disk support), and so on. I can't say enough to improve on the wiki. 

I'm suspicious it may be a dodgy printer:

first PC continually crashed hard with printer plugged in (but that one had other problems)

second one, the MB died recently

third one, starting scanning seems erratic.

I am still laughing at myself for forgeting i posted what to do here.[/url]

----------

## manywele

Ahh, the joys of printers and scanners under linux.  I have the hp psc 1210 but I haven't had to scan things for a very long time.  The printer has been working.  I had the same problem of sane-find-scanner finds the scanner, scanimage -L and xsane give nothing.  All I had to do to fix it was add "hpoj" to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf.

Hopefully I can find this post again the next time I have to scan something.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BonesToo

man, I followed this and all the links off here and I still can't get my scanner picked up.  Printing is working fine.  Well, was working fine....haven't tried again since I've been messing with this scanner.

```
# sane-find-scanner  -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [Hewlett-Packard], product=0x2f11 [psc 1200 series]) at libusb:002:003

```

```
# scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

I was running only hplip but this said I had to use hpoj to get scanner working.  So I emerged hpoj, got the lib for sane hpoj and then added hpoj to my dll.conf and still no go.  I must have missed something.  Can anybody give me a complete rundown on what they did?

Thanks for any help :/

----------

## augury

net-print/hplip is better than hpoj

----------

## BonesToo

Yes, I unmerged hpoj. What's the backend name I use for sane for this printer/scanner option?  I though it was hpoj, and that doesn't come with hplip anymore.  I'm confused as to what I need to do.

----------

## BonesToo

Got it working.

Apparently one important step was left out of every doc I've read.  /etc/init.d/hplip start

grrrrrrrr, pissed me off.

Oh, and I found out the backend to use with HPLIP for the PSC 1210 or PSC 1200 series is hpaio in your sane dll.conf.

Hope this helps others out there.

----------

## trekgraham

I cant emerge hplip

```
mulder derek # emerge hplip

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "hplip" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-print/hplip-0.9.4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-print/hplip-0.9.5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-print/hplip-0.9.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
```

I added this into my /etc/portage/package.unmask:

```

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.4.1

=net-print/hplip-0.9.4
```

I tried hpoj, but when i run ptal-init setup i get no devices found.

```
*** Warning: Couldn't load kernel module "usblp"!
```

----------

## BonesToo

you want to add it to your /etc/portage/package.keywords file.

echo "net-print/hplip" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## alienjon

Thanks for the note on running that script. I'm still having the same problem you were having, though. When coldplugging starts I get:

```

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/coldplug restart

 * Coldplugging input devices ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging isapnp devices ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging pci devices ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging pnp devices ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging usb devices ...

chown: cannot access `/proc/bus/usb/003/005': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot access `/proc/bus/usb/003/005': No such file or directory

chown: cannot access `/proc/bus/usb/003/005': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot access `/proc/bus/usb/003/005': No such file or directory

chown: cannot access `/proc/bus/usb/003/005': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot access `/proc/bus/usb/003/005': No such file or directory                                                    [ ok ]

```

Now, in the wiki it has something similar in the trouble shooting section to this problem and it says that simply changing the /etc/hotplug/usb.rc file so that:

 *Quote:*   

> devbus=$( ( echo -n 000 ; cat $devlink/../../devnum ) | grep -o ...\$ )

 

instead reads as:

 *Quote:*   

> devbus=$( ( echo -n 000`echo $devlink| sed 's/^.*usb\([0-9]\+\)\/.*$/\1/'` ) | grep -o ...\$ )

 

I looked at the file a while ago and the location of this line is all commented out. I ended up re-emerging most of this after I made the changes (and tried running the script) so I'll change it now, but I don't think it'll do anything since it is all commented.

----------

## alienjon

Ok, well... I changed the line and it goes away but I still get the:

```

localhost ~ # scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

Error.

----------

## alienjon

Fixed the problem I had to add the hpaio driver to the list in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf (for anyone reading this, a simple:

```

echo "hpaio" >> /etc/sane.d/dll.conf

```

will do.)

----------

## manywele

Thank G-oo and all posters for this thread.  hpoj has been hard masked in favour of hplip (which I hadn't heard of until just now) and y'all made the update painless.

----------

